# PC via HDMI an LED-TV -> Schwarze Balken



## MerciundDanke (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe seit heute meinen PFL5605H von Philips. Nun wollte ich meinen Rechner an den LCD anschließen via HDMI von meiner HD5850 PCS+.
Allerdings habe ich ziemlich große schwarze Balken an jeder Seite. Also das Bild ist kleiner als es sein sollte.
Habe die neuesten Treiber und auch in dem CCC schon diverse Einstellungen ausprobiert.
Wieso ist das bei HDMI so bes..? Mit DVI habe ich keinerlei Probleme, das wird sofort voll und ganz erkannt.

Ich bitte um Hilfe, am besten wo man welche Einstellung genau machen muss.
Oder ist das ein Problem bei den AMD/ATI Karten?

Vielen dank im Voraus.


----------



## MerciundDanke (16. Februar 2011)

Problem gelöst - Irgendwie habe ich übersehen, dass ein "Underscan" von 15% eingeschaltet war.. Ziemlich blöd..
Aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden, der das gleiche Problem hat.


----------



## MerciundDanke (16. Februar 2011)

Trotzdem eine weitere Frage:

Wenn man die 100Hz beim TV schauen auch über den PC haben möchte, geht dies nur mit einer TV-Karte oder ist dies auch irgendwie anders möglich?
Vorallem, weil ich keinen DVD-Player (zumindest nicht mit HDMI) habe und gerne meine alten DVDs upscalen würde und dementsprechend auf dem TV ausgeben möchte inkl. 100Hz und nicht mit den Standard 60Hz..


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Februar 2011)

Also standart DVD´s im PAL format liegen so oder so immer nur mit 25ps vor im NTSC mit knapp 30fps ( halbbilder ) dadurch ergibts ich im Pal 50Bilder = 50hz und im NTSC 60bilder = 60hz 

Daran kannst du schonmal nix ändern, und wenn dein LCD TV 100hz hat, dann gibt er das signal immer mit 100hz wieder ( 100hz bei nem RöhrenTV und bei nem LCD  sind komplett verschiedene dinge ) 


Btw es wird hier oft von LED Tv´s geschrieben, das ist aber grundlegend Falsch, das sind immernoch LCD fernseher lediglich mit LED Backlight. Der einzigst mir bekannte echte LED hat ne größe von 15" und kostet um die 2500€ umgerechnet wenn es den zu kaufen gäbe.


----------



## MerciundDanke (17. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ja, ich hätte vielleicht besser einfach nur LCD geschrieben - aber so wird es einem ja leider auch verkauft. Aber eigentlich meinte ich LCD mit LED-Technik, wobei das ja nichts zur Sache tut.
Eigentlich achte ich auch immer auf eine korrekte Schreibweise, also sorry..
Na ja, wenigstens ist es ein Full-LED-Backlight-LCD-TV


----------



## Zockkind (17. Februar 2011)

Wo hast du das mit dem underscan eingestellt ? Ich kenne tausende von leuten die das Problem Auch haben 

mfg


----------



## MerciundDanke (17. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Wo hast du das mit dem underscan eingestellt ? Ich kenne tausende von leuten die das Problem Auch haben
> 
> mfg



Wenn Du das CCC öffnest gibt es dort den Punkt "My Digital Flat-Panels" dort gehst Du auf den Unterpunkt "Scaling Options (Digital Flat-Panel)" und findest dann einen Schieber, den Du bis ganz nach rechts schieben musst (auf 0% = Overscan)

P.S.: Man kann dann dort auch den entsprechenden Panel auswählen


----------



## Zockkind (17. Februar 2011)

Danke


----------



## MerciundDanke (17. Februar 2011)

Gerne (:


----------

